# Any sheepies @ destin



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

anybody been catching any or has the boat traffic made fishing there a hassle? I fished the destin jetties few days back didn't catch a thing. I did see some schools of fish not many that would cruise up and down the jetties. Would touch shrimp nor fiddlers. I crossed over brooks bridge I think it's called and was amazed at the amount of people fishing there. Only thing I could think of being there would be sheepshead right now.


----------



## Duq (Nov 9, 2011)

There's sheepies out there, but unless the water is clear, it's harder to catch them. If you're on the Okaloosa Island side, go about halfway between the parking area and the no fishing sign, I've caught a few there. Even though it's a bit of a pain, walk out on the Okaloosa side of the jetties and go at least halfway. There's usually a good amount hanging out there.


----------

